
NY taxpayers to pay $48,000 per Amazon HQ job - tomcam
http://www.fox5ny.com/news/48k-per-amazon-hq-job
======
tomcam
My business is it of the Seattle area. I would be willing to hire workers for
a subsidy of only $40,000 per job because I’m community minded!

